# Make-up for videoshooting (daylight, beach)



## romi79_2008 (May 7, 2012)

This will be my first make-up for a music video. I usually do brides or party make-up. While I do know the theory, I don`t want to go with trial and error so your input is much appreciated.
  	She`s blonde, light-medium skin toned, under 20, pretty good skin. The location, Greece, beach, pool, vacation city, sunny.
  	While I do have an idea of what kind of looks I want to do: naked look for the morning part, bronzy smokey eye for the beach, a neutral with a bright pop of color for the city and a glamorous look for the late evening scene, I`m not very sure for the right colors do to the blaring sun!
  	How much shimmer is enough?


----------

